# I hate the surface finish on the RF bodies and lenses



## Kit Lens Jockey (Sep 16, 2019)

Does anyone else really dislike the matte look/feel of the RF bodies and lenses? I feel like it is going to wear really poorly and show a lot of wear in just a few years. The battery door on my R has already been rubbed to the point of being shiny, although that is where a strap rubs on it when I carry it. But the edges of the top of the viewfinder housing are also already getting shiny. I normally carry my camera hanging by my side, and it rubs on my pants leg, and I worry the matte finish on my RF 50mm 1.2 is going to be shiny before too long. It's really going to make equipment look worn and junky in a very short time. I don't personally care, but I know resale value is going to tank if my equipment looks visibly worn when I go to sell it. I'd much rather have a smoother finish on the bodies and lenses, even if it doesn't feel quite as premium when they're new.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 16, 2019)

I've put about 40 weddings through my EOS R and I carry it with a spider holster, the camera continuously rubs against the protective pad and there are no visible signs of wear at all on any part of the body. I've maybe put about 80-100k frames through it.


----------

